# Titan 700 RentSpray



## Poncho (Oct 14, 2008)

Need to know where I can buy a Cheap clucth for my spray , 650.00 for parts of it from a dealer is Sitting Bull. anyone know the maker of these Electro-Magnetic clutches ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I sure don't, but if you are saying the part costs 650.00 than screw that. You can practicly buy a complete used titan 700 rentspray rig for that.


----------



## Poncho (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep ,, So ,I went and bought a Speeflo 6900 XLT !!!!! But the ole Titan 700 sure is still a good rig ,, clutch just wore and making a noise...... Thanks for your reply


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

No problem, that speeflo is a sweet set up congrats.


----------

